

Ask HN: How do you calculate the value of Bitcoin? - bubblepop


======
canadense
You don't. Bitcoin exchange markets do it every minute of the day the world
round: Tokyo, Shanghai, London, Bulgaria, Calgary and local Satoshi circles.

How does one estimate the future value? By taking a position in it, it is you
that creates the future...

------
kudu
BitcoinAverage ([http://bitcoinaverage.com](http://bitcoinaverage.com))

